# proof of funds



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

CAN YOU PLEASE HELP

We have submitted our application to emmigarte via a canadian representative. All the information I have supplied on the initial form is all complete and true.

Can someone please tell me whetheer the application can be turned down if you do have the required proof of funds when moving. 
I will be living with my elder cousin brother who is a candian citizen, living will be not a issue for us, so costs will be a minimum for us, which will be a great start for us.
Will the immigration authority take this into account or not??

Or would I still have to show the amount of funds which is i believe is around
18,000 dollars for a fmaily of four...

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CONFIRM OR NOT.
Ta


----------

